# Windows 10 ShellServiceHost Help



## puma99dk| (Jan 29, 2017)

I have tried a few guides on how to fix this problem:


```
The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID
{6B3B8D23-FA8D-40B9-8DBD-B950333E2C52}
 and APPID
{4839DDB7-58C2-48F5-8283-E1D1807D0D7D}
 to the user NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE SID (S-1-5-19) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.
```

But no matter what I do Security on ShellServiceHost keeps being Greyed out in Component Services:





I fixed problems on other error using these two guides:

https://www.windows10forums.com/articles/event-id-10016-distributedcom.47/

https://www.windows10forums.com/threads/event-id-10016-locks-computer-at-start-up.10333/

But I can't get it to work on this module right here, my problems is that efter since I got my Dell S2417DG and activated G-Sync (I am using driver 376.48 Beta) I need to go into Task Manager and Restart Explorer.exe sometimes after I haven't used my pc for awhile before I use start menu and click on my open applications.

I still have access to ALT+TAB and CTRL+ALT+DELETE so I can get access to Task Manager.

I hope there is someone that can help me out here.


----------

